# Kestral DAS-6 Pro Polisher.



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polish.../prod_674.html

Thinking of purchasing this, as the astra I have aqcuired has a fair amount of swirl marks across the bodywork. Read that they are one of the best DA polishers, is this so? anyone got first hand experience with one?

Also how often do these get used if only using on say 2 vehicles as its alot to pay out initially. is it likely to be a once every few years tool? or can it be included into regular cleaning regimes?

TIA
LD88


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

You're better off going off with th DAS 6 Pro group buy in CYC forum section, £99 delivered and getting megs 105 and 205 - sure someone will disagree. And yes they can always be used for applying glazes and etc on finishing pads.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Would I need to buy all the pads etc still though? Would it not work out a very similar price?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lee-D88 said:


> Would I need to buy all the pads etc still though? Would it not work out a very similar price?


Again it depends on condition of paint hardness of paint etc etc.

That sinus kit, IMO really is a one stop for all paint types and grades, from butter to diamonds.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok well I have a VX Astra with black pearl paint and there's a few scuffs and plenty of swirling as it was my sisters and she works for VX so the mechanics just used to wash it with a hose and sponge id imagine. What do you recommend?

Looking at those hex logic pads as the reviews seem really good for them but can't decide what polishes to get or what colour pads. Also would I need a different plate as they are 5.5" cheers for info
Lee


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Would like to order this today if anybody can advise on pads etc


----------



## richard_severn (Mar 1, 2013)

Havent used one but have read a fair bit about them from what i have heard/read hexlogic pads are the best atm they have different colours for each cut get 1 more white one as they will take the longest to dry. They are made by one manufacturer then repackaged and sold by different companies so the cheap ones are the same as the expensive ones. As for compounds you want a medium and a fine maybe a heavy cut one if the paint is hard and the swirls are deep. I have always liked the chemical guys stuff but its not the cheapest around 18 quid for 16oz bottles

these videos go through everything you need to know and are great http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KP-eAddv2sk#!
hope this helps


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The CYC kit should do a good job. The advantage of the DAS6-Pro is you are buying a more powerful machine for roughly £15 more. The DAS6-Pro can be bought for £99 from the CYC section

Huge range of polishes for sale from Meguiars, Optimum, Menzerna etc etc. They will all do a good job, I really like the Optimum range as they are very nice to use and cleaning up is very easy, no need for IPA. It is probably fair to say the benchmark products are the Meguiars 105 & 205, these will cover almost any paint hardness and are very good products


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok excellent info thanks alot guys, think I will gp with the DAS-6 Pro with the Menzerna polishes and Sonus SFX-1 to 4 pad kit.
Might also get myself a 75mm backing plate and some 4" hex logic pads too.

Ill price it up seperate with the GB offer and then as the kit to see which is cheapest first.


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok sorry to pester hehe heres what i have in my basket.

Sorry im new to this and after much reading i think i have the gist of it but dont want to get the wrong stuff 

DAS-6 Pro Polisher,

Menzerna Power Finish PO203S,
Menzerna Super Finish PO106FA,
Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD,

Hex-logic Green 4",
Hex-logic White 4",
Hex-logic Black 4",

75mm Backing plate to fit the 4" pads.

All delivered for £152.60

How does this sound? are these decent choices? anything need changing? Have i got it all wrong lol.

thanks in advance
Lee


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lee-D88 said:


> Ok sorry to pester hehe heres what i have in my basket.
> 
> Sorry im new to this and after much reading i think i have the gist of it but dont want to get the wrong stuff
> 
> ...


May be worth getting the Menzerna sample pack for £30 then you have all four. Also I think orange pad might be better than green iirc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Why the 4" pads and not the normal size ones. You will also need some masking tape and some sort of cleaner eg IPA, CarPro Eraser, etc to clean the paint after polishing

I presume you are getting the DAS6-Pro from the Group Buy


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone have a tutorial of how use this machine? at what speed for all the steps and what pad is better for use


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

ElGaby said:


> Anyone have a tutorial of how use this machine? at what speed for all the steps and what pad is better for use


This is where I would start http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

I took delivery of mine 2 weeks ago. Havint used it yet tho. Waiting on better weather so i can spend some real time with it. I paid £124 delivered off ebay, came with meguiars 105-205 a carry case and 2 meguiars pads. Ive also bought some meguiars final inspection. I e read and watched videos of this DA and seems a good bit of kit. Im only just starting out in machine polishing so not really interested in spending silly money.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

supraGZaerotop said:


> I took delivery of mine 2 weeks ago. Havint used it yet tho. Waiting on better weather so i can spend some real time with it. I paid £124 delivered off ebay, came with meguiars 105-205 a carry case and 2 meguiars pads. Ive also bought some meguiars final inspection. I e read and watched videos of this DA and seems a good bit of kit. Im only just starting out in machine polishing so not really interested in spending silly money.


That's a good deal, link or was it a auction?
PM me please,,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Fiesta-125 said:


> May be worth getting the Menzerna sample pack for £30 then you have all four. Also I think orange pad might be better than green iirc
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The green pad is alot softer in composition than the orange pad, orange pad is one below the yellow one which is for heavy defect removal; green pad should the job very well on it's own, but follow up with a finishing pad after wards.


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

I watched the videos on YouTube by junkman2000 I think he's called, a black guy from America.

It was a 5 part video on using a DA with megs 105 and 205 with orange and white hex logic pads, all 5 videos total 1hr 54mins though but very good watch.

Title is something like
How to machine car polish for a complete novice or something.

He's black and wears a green base all cap so it's easy to spot the vid.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah junkman is a very good watch, learn alot off his videos


Lee-D88 said:


> I watched the videos on YouTube by junkman2000 I think he's called, a black guy from America.
> 
> It was a 5 part video on using a DA with megs 105 and 205 with orange and white hex logic pads, all 5 videos total 1hr 54mins though but very good watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Fiesta-125 said:


> That's a good deal, link or was it a auction?
> PM me please,,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


hi, heres the seller i bought off, great seller, very quick and sent out via next day reorded,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kestrel-D...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c307fb8dd


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

supraGZaerotop said:


> hi, heres the seller i bought off, great seller, very quick and sent out via next day reorded,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kestrel-D...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c307fb8dd


That doesn't look to be the DAS-6 Pro.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

FredSpencer said:


> That doesn't look to be the DAS-6 Pro.


i know, but i never said it was the pro, its the normal das6, so whats the difference? pro has more power! this is still a good deal, pro or not. the pro model is orange where the backing plate fits to.


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

supraGZaerotop said:


> i know, but i never said it was the pro, its the normal das6, so whats the difference? pro has more power! this is still a good deal, pro or not. the pro model is orange where the backing plate fits to.


The OP specifically asked about the Pro so I was just pointing out yours didn't look like it because, if nothing else, it would affect the price.


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

supraGZaerotop said:


> i know, but i never said it was the pro, its the normal das6, so whats the difference? pro has more power! this is still a good deal, pro or not. the pro model is orange where the backing plate fits to.


I think the none pro has the orange bit


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

And the pro looks like this


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi guys, newbie here

I am looking at getting a polisher

Is the das-6 pro worth the extra money? Is the das-6 still a good tool?

My paint work doesn't require a major amount of work, it will be used for general polishing and waxing, also what are the best pads to use?

I have seen a das-6 with 2x meguiars pads(polishing and finishing) for 80 odd quid, will this do for my needs

The pro version is coming in a but dearer and don't know if it is worth paying it.

Also, would the "finishing" pad be used to buff of the polish/wax at the end or do you need a "buffing" pad, and do you need a different pad for each product???

Sorry for all the questions but I want to get it right before I fork out. 

I would be using it for prewax, polish, seal and then wax 

Thanks


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

liking that carry case, could you tell my where you got it.


Mike1975 said:


> View attachment 29525
> And the pro looks like this


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

from the looks of what ive seen theres a few different ones, mine is the one in the ebay ad i posted, this is listed in the description for the video as the pro, other pros ive seen seem to be red instead of grey. 




then the one above is blue and is apparently a pro model.



Mike1975 said:


> I think the none pro has the orange bit
> View attachment 29524


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

the pro model is 850w mine is the normal das6 500w model, looking at sticker on the side of the machine the other day im sure it said 500w. so yeah the pro is just a bit more power, its my first DA , im very happy with it.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Kestrel_Products.html


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

MartyMcFly said:


> Hi guys, newbie here
> 
> I am looking at getting a polisher
> 
> ...


The DAS6 is a good solid machine, I would say the Pro version is worth the extra money but it is very easy for me to spend your money.

As for pads, different firms have slightly different approaches, here is a some stuff about the Hexlogic pads http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284955


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for reply

I am pretty much a novice on machine polishing

I have watched a few vids on you tube and it looks pretty straight forward, "wax on wax off" for want of a better phrase

However I am hearing that you should keep the pad moist while you are applying the polish, is this the case or can you just put the polish straight on after the wash and cleanse.

I don't want to scorch the paint work. 

Is it worth have a spray bottle of water to moisten the pad between panels or will it be ok with just polish and a dry pad??


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

new pad , a quick spray of detail spray as a dry pad is from what i hear is a no no. and id say keep an eye on what the polish is doing on the paint, dont put to much polish on the pad, make sure you work it in, also medium pressure to just the weight of the machine on the paint. common sense really id say, always start with the least aggresive pad and compound/polish for the job at hand


MartyMcFly said:


> Thanks for reply
> 
> I am pretty much a novice on machine polishing
> 
> ...


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Would a detailing spray be required on the pad for a sealant or wax or just for the polish?


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

its just to add that little extra lube before you start buffing, any pad thats clean and dry id have thought you should give it a quick spray.

this is from the chemical guys website
Machine polishing is easy if you know a few tricks that can reduce friction while machine polishing, the pad appears to move easier and produces better results once you break it in and use it for a few minutes. This is mainly because the pads a dense and new it will take several minutes for the glaze, wax or polish you are using to work into the foam or wool pad... Making sure that the pad has enough product in it is the key because using a dry pad on a paint surface or any surface for that matter can do some serious harm to your surface.

Using a pad that is dry on a surface without any lubricant or product is referred to as dry buffing and plain and simple, it's not a great idea. Friction from dry-buffing can lead to you creating fine scratches and dullness or even burning the paint.

Lube your pad before you use it!
hope this helps 


MartyMcFly said:


> Would a detailing spray be required on the pad for a sealant or wax or just for the polish?


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

supraGZaerotop said:


> liking that carry case, could you tell my where you got it.


Done it myself mate couldn't find one to suit all the stuff of the bay and cut the shape out with a home made hot wire cutter


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks again supra


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Pad priming http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=214577


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

One more for you's

Would you recommend a polish pad to apply the products and finishing pad to buff it off

Or would the likes of sealants and waxes be applied and removed with a finishing pad 

Or applied by machine with finishing pad and buffed off by hand??

Is a polishing pad to aggressive for seals and waxes


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Polishing pad for the removal of paint. Glazing pad for applying sealants or waxes. There are some exceptions whereby a glaze can also be used for (abrasive) polishing but generally I would use only the softest pads for waxes or sealants. Having said that, so many (but no all) waxes/sealants are so easy to use I would argue there is no that much to be gained.


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Polishing pad for the removal of paint. Glazing pad for applying sealants or waxes. There are some exceptions whereby a glaze can also be used for (abrasive) polishing but generally I would use only the softest pads for waxes or sealants. Having said that, so many (but no all) waxes/sealants are so easy to use I would argue there is no that much to be gained.


Do you mean not much to be gained doing it by machine than by hand?

Because seals and waxs are protective layers do they need to be worked in with a machine, unlike polish that does need a machine as you are actually treating the paint.

I am just as well only using the machine only for the actual polish stage and maybe for buffing off seal/wax but apply them by hand

Also can a machine be used to apply pre cleanser such as lime prime ???

Aaaggghhhh, it's a complete minefield!!

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't worry, it does all seem very complicated but it isn't or at least should not be.

Wax or sealant does not need to be worked by a machine. Some people do apply them by machine but I only have limited experience of this and found it more hassle than it was worth. It is really up to you and your choice of products to see if you like it.

Not used Lime Prime but I _think_ it can be applied by a DA, there are other products such as Optimum Poli-seal which will do the same thing as Lime Prime and this can also be applied by DA and there are probably many more products which are happy with a DA or hand.

I use a rotary for polishing and apply sealants or pre-wax cleaners by hand



MartyMcFly said:


> Do you mean not much to be gained doing it by machine than by hand?
> 
> Because seals and waxs are protective layers do they need to be worked in with a machine, unlike polish that does need a machine as you are actually treating the paint.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stop hijacking my thread 

Just kidding, got all my hex logics, BH clays and polishes today but they sent the DAS6 instead of the DAS6-Pro 

But it'll be with me tomorrow so good service.


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Been doing a bit more research tonight.

Think I will go with the das-6 with the meguiars pads, it should be enough for my needs. 

The pre wax, polish and sealant will be applied with the DA with the finishing pad and buffed off with a microfibre cloth once cured

The wax will be applied hand and buff off by hand.

Don't think I will need to use the polishing pad yet.

Will need to wash the pad between products

I see that when pre wax and polishing the pad should be primed with the product before first use which is fine, however is this the same for the sealant as I have read you only use a very little amount (1-2 pea size per panel) as it can be very hard to work with too much on the pad. Should I prime it with the sealant or should I use a detailer to prime the pad for the sealant coat or will this affect the sealant finish or how it goes on?


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

MartyMcFly said:


> Been doing a bit more research tonight.
> 
> Think I will go with the das-6 with the meguiars pads, it should be enough for my needs.
> 
> ...


I have just seen that you get at discount from CYC with this site(cheers guys) so I can get a DAS-6 PRO for under £100 with a carry case )

no pads however, but as I only really need one finishing pad, what would you recommend. I think the chemical guys black hex pad looks to be best from what I have been reading, would anyone agree??


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The black or blue Hex pad looks good to me. Although to be fair to Lee-D88, it is probably better to start a new thread with your questions plus you will probably get more responses than just me


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

MartyMcFly said:


> I have just seen that you get at discount from CYC with this site(cheers guys) so I can get a DAS-6 PRO for under £100 with a carry case )
> 
> no pads however, but as I only really need one finishing pad, what would you recommend. I think the chemical guys black hex pad looks to be best from what I have been reading, would anyone agree??


Thanked your post. Oops! Anywa what paint are wee talking about.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Thanked your post. Oops! Anywa what paint are wee talking about.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


It's a black bmw

Paint work is in good condition

It doesn't need much correctional work as such, I'm just looking to keep it shiny and sealed :thumb:

I have just ordered the DAS-6 PRO and a black chem guys hex pad and some pad conditioner to keep it good

Got a whole rake of poorboys and dodo juice products coming tomorrow and have a fair bit of autoglym stuff left in the garage!

Bring on the summer! Can't wait to get tore in


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Your all set then, keep us up to date on how you get on with the DA


MartyMcFly said:


> It's a black bmw
> 
> Paint work is in good condition
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Going out to do mine now, probably just do the bonnet today but ill report back later


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

ok so heres the results of my bonnet

before
































After









































White dots on last shot are snowflakes, as you can see its like glass now


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

That looks PDG to me. Was it the first time you'd ever used something like this?


----------



## richard_severn (Mar 1, 2013)

great results makes me want one even more 

how long did it take?


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

FredSpencer said:


> That looks PDG to me. Was it the first time you'd ever used something like this?


Yes, first time using a Machine but not first time detailing as such, also been researching and compiling info on machine polishing for about 2 weeks so i was pretty darn confident. just wish i'd had time to do the whole car tbh.
thanks for compliments 



richard_severn said:


> great results makes me want one even more
> 
> how long did it take?


 yeah im very happy with the finish, i could have gone over it with a blaxk hex logic too for an even better finish but i have no black pads at the moment, and to be honest the difference would be minimal and just personal preference.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great results and work, which compound did you use plus pads as well please.


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Used Meguiars M105 with an orange hex-logic pad, only required one pass with it due to it being quite an aggressive cut.

Then I went over with Meguiars M205 with white hex logic pad.

I would have then finished off with a black hex logic but they were out of stock  but the finish looks flawless to the naked eye as it is tbh so presuming the difference would be minimal.


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Lee-D88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks very much pal


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

great results, ive got 3 cars to do soon. ive also got meguairs 105 and 205. thinking of getting a glaze also, im wondering if it will be worth it. lot of work, compound with DA, finishing polish, then a glaze, then wax or sealent.


----------

